
Bringing personality back to the web [pdf] - type0
http://provide.smashingmagazine.com/smashing-book-6/12-vitaly-friedman-bringing-personality-back-excerpt.pdf
======
kickscondor
The web has definitely become much more uniform - even more than the examples
given here. if you consider Instagram, Facebook, Twitter, Pinterest, Reddit
(especially!) - since there is no customization, the feeds/posts all look
roughly the same. On a Reddit post, I am more conscious of Reddit’s presence
than the author’s. Contrast with a blog where you feel you are in the author’s
home.

This paper has some great commercial examples, but I wish I knew of more
modern personal website examples. I stumbled across
[http://philosopher.life](http://philosopher.life) recently and was taken in
by its unique, independent vibe. Are there other vibrant personal blogs and
websites out there? Please - if you have one, I am very curious.

